# spitting his food out



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

everytime i feed him, he comes straight up to the top of the tank and will take food from my fingers but anytime i feed him he will spit his food out after eating it ... and then keep re eating and spitting it out ... is that normal ?? or is that a indication the food flakes are too big for him maybe ?? he only eats food thats nice and crisp too he wont eat wet soggy flake food thats been floating long.....


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

How big is your oscar? Mine never liked flakes before. Maybe I just didn't find high quality flakes.

I fed mine hikari cichlid gold pellet since it was little and never had a problem. Get the mini pellet if your oscar is small.

Don't forget to clean up the uneaten food or else you will run into many problems.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

he only about 3" long very tiny little guy ....

we have a high quality cichild flake food tho....

but we also vaccum our tank every 2 weeks if not every week...


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

My oscars have never spit out hikari gold, they actually grab as many pellets as they can fit in their mouth.
Mine are 4 inches


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

he seems to be eating the last while now, maybe the pieces were a little big for him ? I duuno....


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

i also feed hikari pellets since mine were little and i can remember them taking so many into there mouths they would hang in one spot mouth open and only moving alittle then they would try and get more so some would fall out so if i was u and worrying about it try pellets


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

he seems to be doing alot better now, eats alot and all the time lol .... maybe try some pellets when het gets alittle bigger when the flake food is all gone or almost all gone...


----------

